# Anatolians and baths...



## Robbin (Jun 26, 2014)

Toli is huge, big fast and strong.  And he HATES baths.  Do you guys give you anatolians baths?
I hate to do it, but I'm pobably going to have to tie him to a tree and hose him off.   he's too big to get into the tub or shower.  I can't pick him up and get him in a trough or feeder.  My well water is very cold, but I've tried warm water as well...
Any suggestions?
Robbin


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2014)

Tie him to a fence or something he is up against. Easier on you and you will not be spinning in circles.

Some of our LGD's like baths, other hate them. They all love being brushed though. We start them young and bathe often as pups but once they are grown it is 1x year if they really need it. The toli's don't really need it, the pyrs - well it helps with getting their dense long coats brushed out from winter coats.

Curious as why he needs a bath. Believe it or not dirty dusty dogs have a better barrier against fleas and sometimes ticks. The cleaner they are the more prone to fleas. Hard when they are indoor/outdoor though, I know. I guess I have gotten use to giving a kiss and getting dirt in my mouth. UGH

Our housedogs will get fleas if we do not start them on comfortis at the beginning of the season. We only use it for 1 month (one time we did 2 months worth) and we don't have flea problems. The LGD's never have fleas.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 26, 2014)

I had to look up Comfortis since I never heard of it. We might try that on our Aussie as she has the mdr1 mutant gene that precludes a lot of the different medications.  I use spinosad as just about my only pest control in our garden.


----------



## Robbin (Jun 26, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Tie him to a fence or something he is up against. Easier on you and you will not be spinning in circles.
> 
> Some of our LGD's like baths, other hate them. They all love being brushed though. We start them young and bathe often as pups but once they are grown it is 1x year if they really need it. The toli's don't really need it, the pyrs - well it helps with getting their dense long coats brushed out from winter coats.
> 
> ...


 

I have to take him to the vet for shots and he's too dirty to handle.  We've had tons of rain and he gets under the house on the red clay foundation and is a real mess.  I've got to get him clean enough he can ride in a vehicle.   I get the dirt in the mouth all the time.  But I can't resist kissing him.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 26, 2014)

LOL! Fortunately we have farm vets that come to the house and get the whole LGD thing. 
RED CLAY!  that stuff is awful to deal with!

when you tie him just don't give him much leeway.
Btw- we finally got our boy! He is a brindle.


----------



## Robbin (Jun 30, 2014)

I saw the pics of your Brindle, AWESOME.  Is he a differnt bloodline than your female, so you can breed them?   I have yet to breed Toli,  thou I found a very large female about 30 minutes away.  But she ended up coming from the same farm, same parents, just a differnt litter.  Rats...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 30, 2014)

He is a different bloodline, and thanks... we think he is pretty adorable! I plan on one litter with them, if it happens. 
Callie is a VERY large female and very solid so this should keep the size in good proportion and great sound temperament.

That stinks that Toli is from the same parentage. He is a very handsome large male! I would love to see him sire a litter!
Tiggs dad has the largest male Toli head I have ever seen. You can't tell in the pic but he is a pretty big boy. 
We feel very blessed with all our LGD's Toli's and Pyrs alike. I must say Tiggs is MUCH more eager to please us than Callie.
Here is Tiggs dad-



 

Well ? ? ? How did the bath go?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Robbin (Jul 1, 2014)

Haven't tackled the bath  yet, decided to wait to go to the vet the Friday after the 4th.  When you have a female brindal puppy, I may have to drive to NC....


----------



## hilarie (Jul 1, 2014)

I have this fantasy where I get in the car and spend a month or two just driving around the country visiting all my BYH peeps....


----------



## hilarie (Jul 1, 2014)

And then reality checks in and says, and what would happen to the farm while you're away??


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 1, 2014)

Robbin said:


> Haven't tackled the bath  yet, decided to wait to go to the vet the Friday after the 4th.  When you have a female brindal puppy, I may have to drive to NC....



maybe it will rain real hard and Toli will get his "bath".
Lol- I would have loved to have had Toli breed Callie! He is very handsome. 



hilarie said:


> I have this fantasy where I get in the car and spend a month or two just driving around the country visiting all my BYH peeps....



LOL many of us have done that by meeting people here on this forum! 



hilarie said:


> And then reality checks in and says, and what would happen to the farm while you're away??



The reality is we all only have a 6 hour window... there is NO-ONE to take care of the farm when you have a bunch of LGD's. They won't let anyone in the fields if we are not there. Sometimes it can be a pain!


----------



## Robbin (Jul 1, 2014)

I was thinking about getting a female brindle pup from you to be Toli's soul mate.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 1, 2014)

The genetics for a brindle are rather tricky, but I am hoping she will give us a brindle or two!
Toli _does_ need a soul mate.


----------



## Robbin (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, finally got Toli a bath.  We bought a 100 gal black plastic water trough.  It sits on the ground and is about pocket high.  Filled it 2/3 with water and let it sit in the sun for 4 hours.  Still cool but not freezing cold.   With no running, spraying, cold water, it was pretty anti climatic.  Still needed two people, one to hold his head and one to wash him.  But no howling and jumping so it was pretty easy.  Had to have my son pick him up as I can't and he won't hop in there because I tell him to.  Other than that, not bad at all.  MUCH better than the last time I bathed him.

Watched Kojo this weekend,  time to get the big dog his rabies booster...


----------

